# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  बालों का झड़ना रोकने वाले घरेलू नुस्*खे

## xman

दिनचर्या और खान-पान के कारण बालों का गिरना आम हो गया है। बालों को सही पोषण न मिलना भी इनके गिरने का कारण है। 
इसलिए नए बालों के उगने के लिए कम समय मिलता हैं। विटामिन ई की कैप्सूल को तेल में मिश्रित करके (कम से कम दो कैप्सूल अगर बालों का झड़ने अधिक हैं) लगाए और सर्वोत्तम परिणामों के लिए सप्ताह में दो बार लगाना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

ताजी तैयार की मेंहदी एक अंडे और दही के साथ मिलाकर अपने बालों पर लागाये। वह आपके सिर की त्वचा में सभी जगह पहुंची हैं, यह सुनिश्चित करें।  30 मिनट के लिए छोड़ दे और पानी के साथ धो दे।अगले दिन बालों को शैम्पू करे। 15 दिनों के भीतर इस नुस्के से बालों का झड़ना बंद हो जाता है और आपके बाल भी और अधिक घने हो जाते है

----------


## xman

अपने दैनिक आहार में बहुत सारी प्रोटीन और लौह की मात्रा का समावेश करे. प्रोटीन और लौह सिर की त्वचा के ऊतकों के नुकसान के पुनर्निर्माण और कोशिकाओं को मजबूती प्रदान करनें में मदद करता है और जिससे बालों की जड़े अधिक मजबूत होती हैं, बालों का झड़ना रुक जाता हैं।

----------


## xman

चरम हार्मोनल असंतुलन से पीड़ित महिलाओं में बालों का झड़ना दिखता हैं। इस के लिए, उपचारात्मक उपायों के लिए एक स्त्री रोग विशेषज्ञ से परामर्श करना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

तनाव से लेने से बचें। ध्यानधारणा की कक्षाओं में शामिल होना या लगातार योगाभ्यास में भाग लेना आपको एक बेहतर जीवन शैली देने में मदद कर सकता है।अधिकांश लोगों को अपने जीवन में जल्दी ही गंजेपन का सामना करना पडता हैं, और इसका मुख्य कारण तनाव है।

----------


## sanjay Kumar 9142

Sir mere Baal bahut jhad rahe h, koi acha upaye bataye, meri age 26 h, 3 year se kam jhad rahe the lakin ab bahut jayada ho raha h, meri mail h:- sanjujangir88@gmail.com

----------


## shriram

रीठा , आवंला ,एवं शिकाकाई को बारीक़ चूर्ण करके पानी में फुला दे .फिर इसके गाढे pest को पुरे सर में लगा कर सूखने दे .बाद में बिना shampoo एवं साबुन के नहा ले .केवल एक महिना लगातार करने से ही बालो का गिरना एवं रुसी की समस्या से मुक्ति मिल जाती है .मेरा स्वयं पर आजमाया हुआ लाभदायक प्रयोग है . बालों का झड़ना रोकने
वाले घरेलू नुस्खे  के कालम को देख कर अपनी आपबीती जो की लाभदायक रही बता रहा हूँ ताकि अन्य लोग भी लाभान्वित हो सके .

----------


## shriram

रीठा , आवंला ,एवं शिकाकाई को बारीक़ चूर्ण करके पानी में फुला दे .फिर इसके गाढे pest को पुरे सर में लगा कर सूखने दे .बाद में बिना shampoo एवं साबुन के नहा ले .केवल एक महिना लगातार करने से ही बालो का गिरना एवं रुसी की समस्या से मुक्ति मिल जाती है .मेरा स्वयं पर आजमाया हुआ लाभदायक प्रयोग है . बालों का झड़ना रोकने
वाले घरेलू नुस्खे  के कालम को देख कर अपनी आपबीती जो की लाभदायक रही बता रहा हूँ ताकि अन्य लोग भी लाभान्वित हो सके .
सूखे बालो की जडो में निम्न दवा मिश्रित तेल की मालिश भी करें .
बाल झड़ने की समस्या के लिए निम्न लिखित Homoeo pathic दवाओ को एक में मिला कर 200 ml नारियल तेल में मिला कर सूखे बालो की जडो में मालिश करें .पूर्ण तया लाभ मिलेगा .
1-canthris Q - 5 ml
2- Arnica Mont Q - 5 ml 
3-Jaborandi Q - 5 ml

----------


## shriram

HAIR LOSS

It's a sensitive subject, one that raises many concerns and results in paranoid treatments and extreme measures.

If your receeding hairline and bald spot are giving you sleepless nights, here are a few dietary modifications and advices that may help:-

1. An overall balanced diet of lean proteins, fruits, and vegetables, whole grains, legumes, fatty fish like the Indian salmon and low-fat dairy are great boosters for healthy hair.

2. Ensure you get plenty of green vegetables and beetroots in your diet in addition to prunes.

3. Green peas- they contain a well-balanced amount of vitamins and minerals such as iron, zinc and B group vitamins.

4. Oats are rich in zinc, iron and omega-6 fatty acids which are essential to maintain normal skin, hair growth and development.

5. Walnuts have more omega-6 fatty acids than any other food and also full of zinc, iron, B vitamins (B1, B6 and B9), and plenty of protein.

6. Eggs and low fat dairy products like skim milk yogurt should be added to your routine diet.

7. Excessive stress and some medication are known to retard hair growth and promote hair loss.

8. Cut down on the use of hair spray, hair gels, and styling creams that contain harsh chemical ingredients, which can dry out the scalp and cause the formation of flakes.

9. Harsh treatments such as perms, colours, relaxers etc should be avoided.


10. Avoid changing your shampoo and conditioner constantly. Stick to one good mild cleansing shampoo for six months before changing.


11. Excessive exposure to the sun, pollution, rain water and dust without proper protection makes the hair dry, brittle and limp.

Use a live in conditioner during the rains to protect it from the humidity and wash and oil it regularly to maintain a healthy scalp.

----------


## Alisa Hudson

यह वास्तव में एक अच्छा पोस्ट है क्यूकि इस पोस्ट में विभिन्न प्रकार के घरेलू उपचारों के बारे में बात किया गया है। ऐसे बहुत से नेचुरल तरीके हैं जिनसे, बिना केमिकल्स के प्रयोग के, बालों को तेजी से बढ़ाया जा सकता है | हिंदी में यह आलेख, hair fall treatment in hindi , जो वास्तव में उन सभी चीजों के बारे में बात करता है जिन्हें आपको एक बार पढ़ना चाहिए, यह वास्तव में सहायक है।

----------

